# Tips for Boneless/Skinless Breast on Pit



## Mylegsbig (Oct 28, 2007)

Want to grill some up tonight, never done it.

Better to dry rub or marinate?  If i do marinate, should i pat dry the meat?

What is optimum temp for bonelessskinless breast?

Indirect or direct?

You get the drift.  Any of your basic tips and tricks.

Cheers

also, these are 8 oz Breasts, about how much time on each side?


----------



## Alix (Oct 28, 2007)

Direct heat, and not too long for time. 10-15 minutes? I like to marinate mine in some lemon juice, oil, a ton of basil and thyme and some oregano, and of course garlic. Marinate in ziploc for about an hour. Use marinade to pour over meat while cooking. Hope that is somewhat helpful.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 28, 2007)

I like to marinate and I never bother to pat dry the meat.

I use medium heat when cooking with direct heat. Indirect heat works great if you want to leave it and not keep checking on it.

Try putting a little oil on the grill to help from sticking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 28, 2007)

My method is to brine, drain and dry. Oil with EVOO, season and grill quickly over hot coals to get some good color on both sides (don't burn). Then move off of direct heat and finish to 160*-165* Keep in mind the temperature will continue to rise 5*-10* after removing from the grill. No seasoning wood is needed.

Enjoy!


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2007)

I like to brine and then dry rub. I use indirect heat usually.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 28, 2007)

My family really likes this chicken. It is real moist. Great with chicken breasts.
Enjoy! Debbie

BBQ KOREAN STYLE CHICKEN 







1 CHICKEN; Cut Up Or Your Favorite Pieces.
1/4 cup(s) SESAME SEEDS
1/4 cup(s) OIL
1/4 cup(s) SOY SAUCE
1/4 cup(s) CORN SYRUP
1 small ONION; Sliced.
1 clove(s) GARLIC; Crushed.
1/4 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
1/4 GINGER; Ground.
_____

In a shallow baking dish or plastic bag mix together sesame seeds, oil, soy sauce, corn syrup, garlic, pepper, onion and ginger.
Add chicken, turning to coat.
Cover and refrigerate for at least 3 hours, turning chicken once.
Grill on BBQ until chicken is done.
_____


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 28, 2007)

Ol Blue that sounds awesome!!!!

Thanks for all of your tips guys.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 28, 2007)

Fear not the bonelessskinless! 
They do great marinated or dry rubbed.
Brush on BBQ and sugared sauces towards the end
of the cooking time for a nice glaze.

You can also sear them on high, season up, wrap in foil,
and cook on low or indirect heat for super moist meat.

Why not try both ways? Marinate a couple and dry rub a couple 
more!

Sometimes they want to stick to the grill, so I usually oil 
my cooking grates or use a grill basket.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 28, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:


> Ol Blue that sounds awesome!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all of your tips guys.


 
Thanks. We love to BBQ boneless chicken breasts a lot. I will try to dig out a few more recipes for you later.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Oct 28, 2007)

Ol Blue, throw me any tried and tested BBQ bonelessskinless recipes you have 

If you have a chance of course.

thanks.

The rest of you, feel free to share your recipes as well.


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 28, 2007)

BBQ Cheesy Bacon Chicken






4 CHICKEN BREAST; Boneless Skinless.
BARBECUE SAUCE
8 slice(s) BACON; Cooked, Well Crisped.
3/4 cup(s) MONTEREY JACK CHEESE AND SHARP CHEDDAR; Combined.
CHIVES; Optional.
_____
Pound chicken breast until it is somewhat flattened, and season with salt and pepper.
BBQ chicken breasts until they are done.
Top with some BBQ sauce, bacon (2 slices of for each chicken breast) and grated cheese.
Continue to cook for a few minutes until cheese is melted.
Serve with chopped up chives on top if desired.
You can cook this on top of the stove in a skillet with some oil or butter, and melt the cheese in a microwave or under the broiler.
_____


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 28, 2007)

*Spicy Barbecued Chicken Breasts With Apricot Glaze*

This chicken is a little sweet and spicy at the same time. Double the glaze recipe if you like more glaze over your chicken. Enjoy! Debbie

SPICY BARBECUED CHICKEN BREASTS WITH APRICOT GLAZE






4 CHICKEN BREAST; Bone-In Or Boneless Skinless.
1/2 cup(s) APRICOT PRESERVES
1/2 teaspoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
1 tablespoon(s) OLIVE OIL
1 teaspoon(s) SOY SAUCE
1/8 teaspoon(s) CAYENNE PEPPER
_____

Preheat grill to medium hot.
In a small bowl or measuring cup, combine preserves, garlic, olive oil, soy sauce, cayenne pepper and mix well to combine.
Season chicken breasts with salt and pepper and place on grill.
Cook chicken about 10 minutes on each side before brushing chicken with glaze.
Continue cooking chicken until done turning chicken every 3 to 5 minutes and brushing with glaze every time.
Serve any left over glaze over chicken.
Serves 4
_____


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 28, 2007)

Ol-blue said:


> BBQ Cheesy Bacon Chicken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks mighty tasty, we all like bacon, cheese and grilled chicken, thanks again Debbie.  It would also make a awesome panini !


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 28, 2007)

i make the chicken with bacon and cheese alot ...
it goes really well with mashed potatoes ..


----------



## Beachcomber (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's the way I have done mine for years, I cook for two.

2 boneless skinless chicken breast pounded to 1/2 in. thick
3 TBS olive oil
3 TBS balsamic vinegar
1 tsp lemon juice
1 large clove minced garlic (or more depending on taste, I use 2)
1 TBS ketchup

Put all in a ziploc bag and marinade for 1 hr. turning evrey 15 min.

Grill over med. high heat for 10 min. turning once, until internal temp. comes to 165.

I also use this marinade for grilled fish, shrimp and zucchini.


----------

